# Butterfly: Sayrodes eurydice



## Erythrone (Jul 6, 2011)

Satyrodes eurydice. I think it is a femaile. In French, we call it :Satyre ocellé.

This is a butterfly that lives in or near woods. It loves humidity. Loves shade. Picture: Difficult because it flies quicky and is "nervous". And I remember it was diffucult to caught with a net when I was collecting butterflies an moths when I was a teenager.

We can see many of these beauties in the garden this year. I don't catch them anymore for collecting. Camera is less destructive!

Caterpillars feeds on Carex spp.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I've heard this called the wood nymph butterfly. 
Excellent photos of a difficult subject -- I've never been able to get that close to one.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful patterned wingtips! Great picture too, they are always hard to get shots of.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 7, 2011)

Great photos and very beautiful butterfly!!! Cool!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 7, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I think I've heard this called the wood nymph butterfly.
> Excellent photos of a difficult subject -- I've never been able to get that close to one.



Maybe you will have your chance someday. Like me. I was there at the right moment. And there were many butterflies to chose from! That one was very cooperative.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice pics. I marvel at all those insects photos we get. There are some very talented photographers in this forum.


----------



## Hera (Jul 7, 2011)

Great close up of the face. Hairy and cute.


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 9, 2011)

Great photos! I think the French name well describes the many little eyes on the wings.


----------



## koshki (Jul 9, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Marco (Jul 12, 2011)

The eyes look very interesting.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely! Great photo Erythrone!


----------

